# Photoshop CS6 and EOS R/R6



## Maru (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi Seniors

Do I've a potential problem with R series upgrade as I'm using CS6! I would like to understand demerits of having CS6/Lightroom 5.7 or dead/can'tuse CS6/Lightroom 5.7 in Mirrorless {I keep the photos as CR2 {my current camera default} and dont convert them as DNG} world as that impacts budget a lot in long run for softwares

Thanks as always for guidance

Thanks
Maru


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Aug 15, 2020)

PS CS6 (respectively the ACR Version of PS) and LR5.7 do not support the cr2 files of the R series cams.
You would need to convert the raw files to DNG first.

Frank


----------



## Maru (Aug 15, 2020)

Photorex said:


> PS CS6 (respectively the ACR Version of PS) and LR5.7 do not support the cr2 files of the R series cams.
> You would need to convert the raw files to DNG first.
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank... Does that mean they will not open in CR2 mode! Do i use like DNG converter 12.3 and mark them as DNG and then can open that DNG in CS6/LR5.7 without loosing any quality! {Sorry i dont know much about DNG so clarifying.... thanks for guidance}


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2020)

Canon DPP has a batch conversion feature that will convert photos from Cr2 or Cr3 to tiff. Many photo editors can handle tiff. Its a raw format, so many of the same edits can be done with it. I think you can convert a entire folder.


----------



## Maru (Aug 15, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon DPP has a batch conversion feature that will convert photos from Cr2 or Cr3 to tiff. Many photo editors can handle tiff. Its a raw format, so many of the same edits can be done with it. I think you can convert a entire folder.


Ok thanks


----------



## Maru (Aug 16, 2020)

Does this happen without any quality or metadata loss!

Another question was about 3rd party lenses... there is no profile on LR for 3rd party so how do you manage those


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 16, 2020)

Maru said:


> Does this happen without any quality or metadata loss!
> 
> Another question was about 3rd party lenses... there is no profile on LR for 3rd party so how do you manage those



You can control the amount of metadata it puts in the TIFFs. There is one downside however, while the TIFF container is 16-bit, it isn't RAW. It's already de-bayered, so you don't get loss-less whitebalance adjustments anymore. If you need dramatic shifts in whitebalance during post, do them in DPP4. For small changes you can do them in your editor of choice on the TIFF, which for me is Lightroleom.
As for quality, I enable DLO in camera and DPP4 will use that, so I get proper colours, lens abberation and perspective correction and the diffraction correction. All that combined gives me what I personally find the best quality. 

On the other end you have people like @AlanF who have said that lens corrections have a negative impact on fine detail when the subject isn't filling the frame. Think of feather detail in distant birds.

So give it try on a few pictures yourself and see if you like the results.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> You can control the amount of metadata it puts in the TIFFs. There is one downside however, while the TIFF container is 16-bit, it isn't RAW. It's already de-bayered, so you don't get loss-less whitebalance adjustments anymore. If you need dramatic shifts in whitebalance during post, do them in DPP4. For small changes you can do them in your editor of choice on the TIFF, which for me is Lightroleom.
> As for quality, I enable DLO in camera and DPP4 will use that, so I get proper colours, lens abberation and perspective correction and the diffraction correction. All that combined gives me what I personally find the best quality.
> 
> On the other end you have people like @AlanF who have said that lens corrections have a negative impact on fine detail when the subject isn't filling the frame. Think of feather detail in distant birds.
> ...


I am surprised if I have ever written that lens correction in DPP has a negative effect on detail, but my memory might have failed. I have written that I can get better detail from other RAW converters, like DxO PL, and I have reported that its lens sharpness tool oversharpens images from the 5DSR and adds too much noise to images from the the 90D.


----------



## Maru (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok thanks a lot seniors but as I am very much dumb even though using camera for long time.. can you tell me what is DxO PL and what is DLO {in above chat} so that i can figure it out... dont get mad please  

So what is your preference...
Are you saying use DPP4 to enhance and save as TIFF 16bit and then open it in CS6 or LR5 as workflow!
Or 
Move to DNG and then work on CS6 with its camera raw 9.1!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 16, 2020)

Maru said:


> Ok thanks a lot seniors but as I am very much dumb even though using camera for long time.. can you tell me what is DxO PL and what is DLO {in above chat} so that i can figure it out... dont get mad please
> 
> So what is your preference...
> Are you saying use DPP4 to enhance and save as TIFF 16bit and then open it in CS6 or LR5 as workflow!
> ...


DxO Photolab, DxO is the company, Photolab is the software. https://www.dxo.com/dxo-photolab/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2020)

There is other editing software like French based DXO. I don't know if they support a R5 yet.

As several have noted, the free Canon DPP will work, you can do part or all of the editing with it they save the image as tiff and work on it in lightroom or photoshop. I expect Adobe to release a update shortly.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 16, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is other editing software like French based DXO. I don't know if they support a R5 yet.
> 
> As several have noted, the free Canon DPP will work, you can do part or all of the editing with it they save the image as tiff and work on it in lightroom or photoshop. I expect Adobe to release a update shortly.



I would hope there is an option to not write two images to the TIFF file (one, I guess, is a thumbnail). It's very annoying having that confuse my other software.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is other editing software like French based DXO. I don't know if they support a R5 yet.
> 
> As several have noted, the free Canon DPP will work, you can do part or all of the editing with it they save the image as tiff and work on it in lightroom or photoshop. I expect Adobe to release a update shortly.


DxO will take ages to update, I am sure. I tried Adobe DNG converter on some images from the DPR site, and it works fine. I quite like PhotoNinja as it works with any DNG file and produces nice images.


----------



## Maru (Aug 16, 2020)

ok thanks...yes i have outdated software so i think DNG or DPP are the only option..I'll try to do DNG and see the result in photoshop..I understand that lens profile correction will be separte thing on 3rd party lens but profile correction with similar canon lens is giving good result {may be its own profile would have been better but its better than nothing}


----------



## Maru (Aug 16, 2020)

thanks seniors for the guidance as always  ..I love the canonrumors forum and members


----------

